# Is Chesapeake Beach any good?



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

If so, what time of year is good? Never fish there before.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I haven't fished there anytime recently, but I gotta imagine that the place is dead right now. North Beach is not too far away and is probably a good indicator of whats being caught there. Watch for reports during the spring runs.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Wannafishallday said:


> If so, what time of year is good? Never fish there before.


Chesapeake Beach does not have much publicly accessible water to fish that I am aware of but I am sure you are talking about the North Beach fishing pier. Also on that same road you can go down to Breezy Point and their is a pier to fish on there as well.

I haven't been to either place in a long time but they are know for mainly Blues and croakers. You can also go after trophy season rock there as well. Bite does not turn on really until early to mid May if my memory serves me correct but that can easily change based on weather.

If it is not crowded it can be a nice place to fish. I would avoid it on the weekends when the bite is hot. But then again I don't like combat fishing.

It is bad enough trying to keep my WBB brethren away from my fish as it is


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

North Beach Pier is in shallow water. If it is four feet deep you are lucky. I walked out to the pier this summer and got some of the rigs that people had lost. I am 5 feet 8 inches and it did not come close. As far as fishing I have not seen many good days all summer. I walk down and watch the people fish and get tangled up. Breezy Point is a better place to fish. My favourites are PAX and PLO. (If the WBB are there and you hear blues blitz get out of the way.)
Fishing at NB was not great this summer and there was some combat fishing.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*North Beach very bad along with chesapeak*

Good fish terrable people.If you like fights stabbings drunks and trash go right ahead.Oh do not forget robberies


----------



## cmc (Dec 23, 2007)

North Beach pier can be good at high tide when blues are running. Very little "bad behavior " seen in recent years as the pier is subject to police patrols on a routine basis. In fact the town with its long boardwalk shops and pier is now a rather trendy place to live and recreate. 
For me, if I wanted to spend the day and/or evening fishing, the long pier at Point Lookout (St Mary's) state park is the best around. You got a chance at about every fish, big and small, swimming in the mid bay waters. The drive may be a bit longer but a its a great park with fine beaches and camping facilities. You can even rent small boats for the day.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

*on a scale of 1 to 10...*

& 1 being the worst!!!
ches/north beach a 3. pier is nicely built but too small for the crowdsthat they get in not so deep water. then they charge you for every rod you bring in. that mean if you have 2 rods thats 10$. supposedly closes aT 10pm but if you already on the pier you are ok as long as the natives of the area dont complain.

breezy point a 6. 3 miles down the road , less crowed, pier is much smaller,but here is the key, go before 4pm get charged 5$, after that its free.
downside is that it closes after dark.

me personally i go to PLO, solomons pier, choptank, metapeake or romancoke. solomons is 
free but can get crowded. PLO has 3 different
waterways (pier, causeway, & jetty by lighthouse) and uses honor system. choptank pier
also uses honor system but has all the space to fish, while coke and peake is 5$ to fish. i love the last 3 piers but for me to have to drive over the bay-bridge and pay for that i just go to solomons and PLO!!! all are open all night!!! 

PLO - 9.0
solomons - 8.0
choptank - 9.0
coke & Peake - 7.5


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*chesapeak beach !!!*

I grew up there its badd beleive me great little pier bad people.Patroled my butt the police hang doiwn at the 7:11 maybe come down the street and turn around.theres more fights there than local clubs.


----------

